# ferret nation help



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

and just random questions on ferret cages available through petsmart.

i like the MIDWEST cages but what's the car spacing like? i have two females with iddy bitty heads so which ferret cage from petsmart would suit me best? i'm willing to build levels as well due to the included ramps and levels being too high in some of the cages.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The Ferret Nation itself has bar spacing of one inches, with some sections an itty bit wider, it seems. Most small girls can get out of that bar spacing easily. I'd go for a cage with half inch spacing, else you're going to have to cover the cage in something like wire to keep the girls inside.

Looking online doesn't tell me the spacing, so I can't really help with the other cages. But if you wandered Petsmart - I'm assuming you state only Petsmart because you'd prefer to buy in person? Else there are other options online, like Martins - with a ruler you could see which would and wouldn't work.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

i absolutely love my FN and it is so far the easiest for me to clean, and has plenty of room for toys... BUT, you do need to cover it with mesh wiring if your rats are small. Even my oldest girl could slip through. It took all her might to get her butt through, but she did it. I thought it would look bad covered with the mesh, but it actually looks nice. I think theyre coming out with the rattie nation cage too arent they?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Rat Nation cage is pretty far off. They said earliest August, but it's still pre-prototype, so it's not even sure that it's going to be made.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Hey Burks, 
Can you tell me exactly what kind of mesh you used to cover your cage? Did you get it at home depot? Is it hard to clean that mesh? Thanks


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

The hardware stores have the green covered meshes as well you could use. They come in rolls and are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i just thought maybe someone else bought a larger cage from petsmart and could help suggest something. at the one by my house it's purely order for those cages, so i place an order and wait basically. and when i asked about bar spacing they all looked dumbfounded, it's not in any records or descriptions there i guess or maybe they are just lazy. so there aren't any on display, just cataloged. =(

i really want a ruud. but i wont have enough funds to buy a new cage until the summer and then i'd have to wait awhile since they seem to be in such high demand and are on back order right now. perhaps i'll just try another model. has anyone boughten a ferret model from them? they seem cheaper for the same size as the rat cages.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the same cage as Berks, what we did was use 1/2in mesh or wire cloth. It worked great we both love our cages and more importantly our ratties do too!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

ratvocate, i got mine at our local farmstore. i would think home depot, lowes, or any of those places will have it. as for cleaning the mesh? i havent had too yet. im guessing when and if it gets that bad, ill roll it outside and use the pressure washer on it. mine occasionally climb around the mesh but for the most part their climbing on everything else but the walls.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i'll probably do that with an FN. thanks guys.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

HOLY SMOKES!!! I got my FN today and put it together. THIS thing is HUGE! My girls are going to love it. I am already thinking .."must get more rats.. must get more rats... lol There is SO much room in this thing its amazing. I have to still cover it with mesh and decorate before they can go in. I will work on that tomorrow. I also got a wodent wheel. It looks nice. I am hoping at least one of the girls will love that.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

ratvocate said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! I got my FN today and put it together. THIS thing is HUGE! My girls are going to love it. I am already thinking .."must get more rats.. must get more rats... lol There is SO much room in this thing its amazing. I have to still cover it with mesh and decorate before they can go in. I will work on that tomorrow. I also got a wodent wheel. It looks nice. I am hoping at least one of the girls will love that.



Haha, don't go everboard there. Just keep in mind the model 141 FN can hold 6 rats comfortably.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Yeah.. I want to be able to give my ratties lots of TLC so I dont see myself getting anymore than 4. I have the double FN cage so I assume this will hold 6 for sure. Its massive!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Model 142 (the double) can hold 12 maximum, but with all the stuff I've got in there for them to play with six seems my max, unless some emergency occurs or something.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Yeah .. I would love to get a boy, but would have him neutered right away. I just would like to see the personality differences in them. Would one boy be fine with three ladies? (ha in the human world it would be too exhausting I am sure!)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

After the boy was neutered and kept alone for three weeks (until all the spermies die off), I'm certain the girls would love him to death. 

The personality differences from rat to rat seem as much or more than sex, really.


----------

